# food dehydrator



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*I'm just full of ideas and questions this morning. *

*Does anyone use a food hydrator to make fruit snacks for their fluffs? Is it good for them?* *I'm always buying dehydrated fruit for myself, but never thought about giving it to her until now. I saw a nice dehydrator at Wal-mart and was wondering if they can have the dehydrated fruit...*


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I have not made any for Lucky, but give him bought dried fruit all the time. It is good for them. Be careful of added sugar in store bought. I think it is a great idea. Some possibilies apples, strawberries, carrots, zukes, sweet potatoes, green beans I know some are vegies.


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*That's fine...I was thinking strawberries, apples and bananas..and some veggies. No added sugar at home, so that would be great for all of us as well. Something I can take on the road as well.*


----------



## priyasutty (Oct 15, 2010)

I make dehydrated chicken breasts (chicken jerky) using the dehydrator. It's awesome.


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Does your dog like it? It sounds great..*


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I love my dehydrator! I make dehydrated sweet potato chews for Bailey all the time. I've also done chicken jerky and beef jerky.

One word of warning. When you dehydrate fruits and vegetables they really shrink! Not sure how they process the store bought fruits, but they aren't that small. I dehydrated bananas once and they shrunk so much they fell through the slots on the trays. I'd do slices next time.


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

Ladysmom said:


> I love my dehydrator! I make dehydrated sweet potato chews for Bailey all the time. I've also done chicken jerky and beef jerky.
> 
> One word of warning. When you dehydrate fruits and vegetables they really shrink! Not sure how they process the store bought fruits, but they aren't that small. I dehydrated bananas once and they shrunk so much they fell through the slots on the trays. I'd do slices next time.


*Slices lengthwise???*


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

nwyant1946 said:


> *Slices lengthwise???*


When I make sweet potato chews I buy long skinny sweet potatoes, not the fatter ones I use for baking. I slice them crosswise in 1/4" thicknesses. 

It is just too hard to slice sweet potatoes lengthwise.

If I tried bananas or carrots again, I would slice them lengthwise so they turn out bigger.


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Thanks for the tip....I think I may buy the dehydrator I saw at Wal-Mart last week...*


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Nancy please do* So i can bug you to send some to me!!!!!!!*
*You are good at anything you try. I Say go for it. Its really a Good Idea.*
*Nickee**


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

nwyant1946 said:


> *Thanks for the tip....I think I may buy the dehydrator I saw at Wal-Mart last week...*


I am so glad I invested in a dehydrator. I love making Bailey healthy treats and it paid for itself.

This is the one I have:

Amazon.com: Nesco American Harvest FD-37 400 Watt Food Dehydrator: Kitchen & Dining


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

Yogi's Mom said:


> *Nancy please do* So i can bug you to send some to me!!!!!!!*
> *You are good at anything you try. I Say go for it. Its really a Good Idea.*
> *Nickee**


 
*And I will be more than happy to send you some...xoxoxo*


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I think its great. I love making kale chips with mine  Nancy I know your Mia will love you for the treats that you will be making her


----------



## priyasutty (Oct 15, 2010)

nwyant1946 said:


> *Does your dog like it? It sounds great..*


Raya loves the chicken jerky. She won't eat her regular kibble without having the chicken jerky as a starter.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*I bought the Oster food dehydrator today...haven't bought anything to put in it yet...I want to read up on it first and then when Doggie Daddy goes back to work tomorrow, I will hit the grocery store for stuff. I also need to make more yogurt..finished the last one this morning. So I guess my kitchen will be set up for making things for a few days.*


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

a great idea .


----------

